# Sounds like he chokes and cough



## rsanchez (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has gone through this with their puppies. Simba is a very active dog. He is about 5 months old. I see that he seems to choke a lot. He is so quick and likes to make me run after him to get things out of his mouth. It seems like he enjoys when I can't catch him. I talked to his breeder today and I guess one of my first step is to get the collar off. I'm so afraid to take him to vet and scared it might be something worse. I lost my German Shepard in May and that is why I got Simba. 

He is eating good, playing and jumping everywhere. Any suggestion are greatly appreciated. 

Rose


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could simply be reverse sneezing - it is very common in small dogs, but can be very frightening when you first hear it! There are lots of videos online if you search.

The Keep Away game is a favourite one for puppies, but can be dangerous if he gets hold of something sharp or toxic. Don't reward him by chasing - play lots and lots of games of swapping something better for whatever he has, and then whenever possible give him the original object back as well. It takes dogs a little while to learn that it really can be worth giving up their treasure to a human, but once the lesson is learned, and regularly reinforced with really good treats and games, life becomes a great deal easier for both of you! You can still play Keep Away - just make sure that you signal that it is a game, and has rules that both of you will stick to.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Always go to the vet - it's important to have a clean bill of health so you don't drive yourself crazy double guessing things. If he's healthy, he needs to start being trained. Don't let yourself fall into bad habits because he's little and cute. A loved and disciplined dog (or moreso - a loving and disciplined owner) makes for a healthy, loved and safe dog.

Try him in a harness so he isn't pulling and causing the coughing. Also, you need to teach "leave it" and "drop it" fast with him. While he's young - I did with mine and we can go anywhere and if he sniffs or picks up anything I say either of those and he walks away or drops it. He's dropped spare-rib bones on command!

The chasing to him is a game - he doesn't know any better but do you want to be chasing him when he's 50+ pounds?


----------



## rsanchez (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you. He is a miniature poodle so I guess I'm not expecting him to be too big. But when we are outside he does listen once in a while to the drop it. But I still have much work with him. I think the running and trying to grab him is more of a worry that he may choke with whatever he puts in his mouth than a play game, but for him I guess it is. I will try and see how I can work with him. 

I am going to take the collar away and put the harness and plan a visit to the vet just to be in the safe side.

Thanks again.

Rose


----------

